# Asbestos Still In Brakes & Clutches....



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

This article mentions present day usage of asbestos in brakes and clutches. I thought that stuff was history.

Guess it would be wise to wear a dust mask when working on them, especially brakes, which generate a lot of dust.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Mean Goat said:


> This article mentions present day usage of asbestos in brakes and clutches. I thought that stuff was history.
> 
> Guess it would be wise to wear a dust mask when working on them, especially brakes, which generate a lot of dust.


Seriously, good advice posted :agree .... But the article reads like an advertisement for a shyster.  

AB is extremely hard to find in new products because nobody wants the legal liability. I haven't seen it used as insulation in industrial application going back 25 years or more. I've had to do abatements of the stuff before performing steel casing and tube renewal on ships 1200 psi propulsion boilers. It can be found in all those household items made in America before 1980. I believe ceramics are much more commonly used in modern automotive applications. Anything made offshore, who knows what it really contains. In my HS trade class for HVAC in the 70's we used to hit each other in the head with asbestos mud balls. Wheeze, cough!!  

On ships its still used for renewing brake band material for the anchor windlass to stop the payout of a 10 ton anchor in free fall. The anchor in turn digs into the ocean bottom and hopefully stops an 80k ton ship. When tested or used intentionally, sparks fly and dust gets thrown in the air from the 6 ft diameter X 1 ft wide brake drum. Wheeze, cough .. cough!!!   

What's that shysters number? 

Red.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it's humorous there's still a company that calls themself "Raybestos"
If any parts were still asbestos made I would guess i'd have to be them!:lol:


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

I remember in high school autoshop ( graduated in 89 ) - they had us hose down the entire brake assembly with brake cleaner before we tore it apart. If you used a air hose to blow it off first the instructor would chew you out. 

Ohh thoses were the days!!.....:lol:


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

asbestos is still used in other parts of the world, and those parts can still be imported legally, granted they are not NOS but they get imported

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------

